# [konqueror] Ne monte pas les disques en "ntfs-3g" (résolu)

## SnowBear

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai un problème qui m'embête depuis quelques temps avec konqueror.

J'ai des disques en ntfs (externe, interne...) géré via fuse/ntfs-3g.

Konqueror me marque "Type de système de fichiers incorrect" chaque fois que j'essai de monter un disque en cliquant sur son icône.

Je n'arrive pas à trouver de solutions à ce problème.

Avez-vous des idées ?

Cordialement.Last edited by SnowBear on Mon Aug 20, 2007 7:28 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## YetiBarBar

Salut !

Arrives-tu à monter manuellement tes disques ?

```
mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdXy /mnt/tonpointdemontage
```

----------

## SnowBear

En root sans soucis.

----------

## bloodaille

Salut,

As-tu vérifié que tu avais des droits sur ton /dev/sdXy autre qu'en root ?

----------

## SnowBear

```
brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 4 aoû 19 15:59 /dev/sda4
```

Normal donc  :Wink:  .

----------

## kopp

et en utilisateur ? tu peux la monter avec mount ta partition ?

Sinon, peut-être qu'ajouter une entrée à fstab, vu que la partition semble être sur ton disque principale, avec peut-être un noauto si tu ne veux pas que ce soit automatique.

----------

## SnowBear

Pour le disque interne je pourrais effectivement mais pour les disques externes ?

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Pour le disque interne je pourrais effectivement mais pour les disques externes ?

 

Avec des règles udev?

----------

## SnowBear

Hum,

il n'y a pas de solution mais "complexes" ? (nautilus ne me pose pas de problème)

----------

## l_arbalette

j'ai eu le même problème chez moi. Je l'ai résolu en en ajoutant le "sticky bit" :

```
chmod +s /usr/bin/ntfs-3g
```

par contre, je ne sais pas pourquoi, il faut que je refasse la manip à chaque mise à jour.

J'espère que ça t'aidera.

----------

## SnowBear

Bonjour,

c'est effectivement une solution mais le problème de konqueror existe toujours.

----------

## l_arbalette

ah bon....c'est curieux.

Désolé, mais je ne sais pas !

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Hum,
> 
> il n'y a pas de solution mais "complexes" ? (nautilus ne me pose pas de problème)

 

Mettre tes disques externes en ext3 ou encore en Fat?

Ok, je   :Arrow: 

----------

## SnowBear

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

>  *SnowBear wrote:*   Hum,
> 
> il n'y a pas de solution mais "complexes" ? (nautilus ne me pose pas de problème) 
> 
> Mettre tes disques externes en ext3 ou encore en Fat?
> ...

 

- ext3 : droit et windows

- fat : taille des fichiers

----------

## geekounet

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

>  *YetiBarBar wrote:*    *SnowBear wrote:*   Hum,
> 
> il n'y a pas de solution mais "complexes" ? (nautilus ne me pose pas de problème) 
> 
> Mettre tes disques externes en ext3 ou encore en Fat?
> ...

 

Windows sait lire l'ext3 quand on lui donne le bon driver  :Wink: 

----------

## SnowBear

Il le lit oui,

mais parfois il fait de la merde avec  :Sad:  .

----------

## l_arbalette

cela dit, je reviens vers le sujet. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu as des problèmes de montage tout court. En effet, pourquoi es-tu obligé de passer par Konqueror (ou Nautilus) pour faire le montage ?

Personnellement, le montage se fait automatiquement chez moi (c'est KDE qui le prend en charge via les actions assignées aux différents supports de stockage dans le centre de config. de KDE. Avant, je le faisais par ivman. On peut probablement le faire par Gnome Volume Manager), en lançant un script que j'ai écrit et que je ne posterais pas tellement j'ai honte (car ça doit être terriblement débutant : c'est mon premier script BASH, et probablement un des seuls que je serais amené à faire)

Tu ne peux pas faire pareil ?

----------

## SnowBear

Parce que j'ai choisi de monter manuellement mes disques et non le faire de manière automatique  :Wink:  .

----------

## l_arbalette

ok, mais quelle est la raison qui justifie que tu t'em_____de à le faire à la main ?

----------

## SnowBear

Pourquoi monter automatiquement une partition sur laquelle je ne voudrais pas écrire mais que je voudrais formater ou autre ?

----------

## xaviermiller

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Il le lit oui,
> 
> mais parfois il fait de la merde avec  .

 

Oui, j'ai utilisé le driver "ext2 IFS" et il perturbe un peu windows et ne me donne pas toujours de confiance

----------

## l_arbalette

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Pourquoi monter automatiquement une partition sur laquelle je ne voudrais pas écrire mais que je voudrais formater ou autre ?

 

parce que tu formates moins souvent ton disque que tu n'écris des données dessus ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

et puis, le montage automatique peut-être semi-auto (c'est à dire que KDE te laisse le choix, et tu choisis ou pas de monter le volume. C'est d'ailleurs ce qui se passe chez moi)

Enfin bon, je suis conscient que ça ne répond pas à ta question : ça reste bizarre qu'il y ait un problème avec Konqueror, et pas avec Nautilus...mais je ne sais pas t'aider.

----------

## KlemZ

Salut

je suis tomber sur ce problème.

Konqueror annonce un type de système de fichier incorrecte . D'après ce que j'en ai compris c'est qu'il lit le mbr et il voit comme type de partition : ntfs, il essaye de le monter mais le type de système de fichier sur ta gentoo est ntfs-3g... il arrive pas à faire la correspondance entre les 2.

Ma manière de régler le problème à été de faire une règle udev et une règle dans la fstab vu qu'il y a qu'un disque dur ntfs que je mets habituellement sur mon pc.

Si quelqu'un sait comment faire comprendre au système que ntfs = ntfs-3g je suis aussi preneur.

----------

## SanKuKai

Comme spécifié ici, un bon vieux :

```

# ln -s /usr/bin/ntfs-3g /sbin/mount.ntfs

```

est censé résoudre les problèmes d'automontage avec Konqueror.

C'est pas hyper propre mais bon...

----------

## SnowBear

Résolu,

pour info : 

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   12 aoû 20 21:24 mount.ntfs -> /bin/ntfs-3g

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   12 aoû 20 21:24 mount.ntfs-3g -> /bin/ntfs-3g
```

----------

## KlemZ

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> Comme spécifié ici, un bon vieux :
> 
> ```
> 
> # ln -s /usr/bin/ntfs-3g /sbin/mount.ntfs
> ...

 

En effet, je m'étais déjà dit qu'en créant un lien sur quelque chose je devais pouvoir le résoudre mais je ne savais pas sur quoi il fallait faire le lien :/

Merci pour l'astuce en tout cas, j'avais arreté de cherché depuis un moment.

----------

